# anyone know if Woodriver collet chuck is ER32?



## duncsuss (Jan 17, 2013)

I have the Woodriver (Woodcraft) collet chuck set ( LINK ).

Now I'd like to get a more extensive set of collets for it, I've been looking at sets of 19-piece metric ER32 collets on eBay but don't know if the chuck is type ER32 -- and I can't find any specification for it on the Woodcraft website.

Does anyone know if it's a standard size collet chuck, and if so which standard?

Thanks!


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 17, 2013)

This chuck DOES NOT use ER32 collets. I'm not sure what collet it is or where you can buy additional one.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 17, 2013)

PenMan1 said:


> This chuck DOES NOT use ER32 collets. I'm not sure what collet it is or where you can buy additional one.



Thanks Andy ... you just saved me some aggravation 

Now I just have to find a place to buy an ER32 chuck and collet set that'll fit my lathe. (It's a Novatek 1624-44, the drive shaft is 1.25" x 8tpi which is why I went for the MT2 chuck from Woodcraft.)


----------



## mredburn (Jan 17, 2013)

Beal makes them
http://www.bealltool.com/products/turning/colletchuck.php
I understand PSI also makes one. If you do a search on beal collet chuck you can read some of the prior discussions on the merits of each brand.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 17, 2013)

mredburn said:


> Beal makes them
> The Beall Tool Company
> I understand PSI also makes one. If you do a search on beal collet chuck you can read some of the prior discussions on the merits of each brand.



Thanks Mike!

(I looked at the PSI site, could only find 1"x8tpi chucks ... I'll look again in case I missed it.)

ps ... looking forward to the weekend, USPS alleges they'll deliver the parts tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Jan 17, 2013)

I believe there are adapters.


----------



## mredburn (Jan 17, 2013)

0152 ER32 Collet Chuck Powermatic 3520B Wood Lathe 1 1 4 x 8 Spindle Mount | eBay

on Ebay


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 17, 2013)

mredburn said:


> I believe there are adapters.



Yes, I have one to adapt my 4-jaw chuck from 1" to 1.25".

I'm dubious about using it with a collet chuck though. Since the whole point is to get the best precision possible, I want to avoid anything that could introduce runout.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 17, 2013)

mredburn said:


> 0152 ER32 Collet Chuck Powermatic 3520B Wood Lathe 1 1 4 x 8 Spindle Mount | eBay
> 
> on Ebay



Thanks!


----------



## flyitfast (Jan 17, 2013)

Craft Supply sells a great copy of the Beall collet set for about half the price.  I have used it for a couple of years for turning and drilling.  Comes with adapter.
Apprentice Collet Chuck | Shop Supplies | Craft Supplies USA
gordon


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 17, 2013)

flyitfast said:


> Craft Supply sells a great copy of the Beall collet set for about half the price.  I have used it for a couple of years for turning and drilling.  Comes with adapter.
> Apprentice Collet Chuck | Shop Supplies | Craft Supplies USA
> gordon



Thanks!

I can't see any reference to ER32 on the product page. Do you know if it really is ER32 standard?


----------



## flyitfast (Jan 17, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> flyitfast said:
> 
> 
> > Craft Supply sells a great copy of the Beall collet set for about half the price. I have used it for a couple of years for turning and drilling. Comes with adapter.
> ...


 
I guess I saw this statement and assumed ("and collets with 1/32" range of movement. Includes body"). Hope I haven't confused something.  Hasn't been an issue with me so far. It would be worth a call to them to check. They have a good and helpful Tech Support.
gordon


----------



## Kretzky (Jan 17, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> I have the Woodriver (Woodcraft) collet chuck set ( LINK ).
> 
> Now I'd like to get a more extensive set of collets for it, I've been looking at sets of 19-piece metric ER32 collets on eBay but don't know if the chuck is type ER32 -- and I can't find any specification for it on the Woodcraft website.
> 
> ...


 

Those collets do not look like ER32's though they _could_ be ER16's but don't quote me on that!  Why not give the supplier a call & ask the question. I got my ER32 Collet chuck set from PSI & it came with a 1" to 1 1/4 thread headstock adapter.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 17, 2013)

Kretzky said:


> duncsuss said:
> 
> 
> > I have the Woodriver (Woodcraft) collet chuck set ( LINK ).
> ...



Thanks, I already learned the Woodriver system is not ER32.

I don't want to buy a 1" chuck with an adapter -- for me, the point of going to a collet chuck is to get maximum precision, and using an adapter is going to introduce some runout.


----------



## mredburn (Jan 17, 2013)

Wood lathe or metal lathe?


----------



## Wingdoctor (Jan 17, 2013)

I bought the PSI and am happy with it. The Beall is supposed to be a higher quality unit, I have some Beall items and they are great, but the PSI does everything I need it to do for less money. I bought a collet set off of Ebay that I also like, but the vendor I used does not currently have the item available..


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 17, 2013)

mredburn said:


> Wood lathe or metal lathe?



It's a wood lathe -- Novatek 1624-44. (Drive shaft is 1-1/4" x 8tpi; #2 Morse taper.)


----------



## mredburn (Jan 17, 2013)

Shars.com has the std collets but metric are hard to find
shars.com


----------



## KenV (Jan 17, 2013)

CUSA collet chuck uses my ER 32 collets well.  It is direct threaded to 1 1/4 by  8 threads.

I also have a Beall and both have the same indicator readings for runout.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for all your help, everyone.


----------

